# First attempt.....suggestions?



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on here and I could use some advice. 
First off let me say that this is also my first attempt at growing and I made the mistake of putting two plants in each pot...big no no right? they were growing like crazy until we had two straight days of heavy rain here in New England(grow is 4 plants outdoors, seeds from a friends outdoor crop from a few years ago. I am guessing that they received too much water for one and now they may not have enough room in the pots to continue to thrive. The plants are almost 7 wks old in veg cycle...they are getting as much sun as I can give them....

should I consider trying to move one plant out of each pot into their own? I am concerned that they wont survive the replanting at this stage?

I have other questions but figure I will tackle this issue first....

thanks to everyone in advance!! 

View attachment babies.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

I can take more pictures if necessary..........also, my first thought was to just let them be and wait to see their sex because I may have males that will have to go which would solve the issue.....


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

other pics 

View attachment babies1.jpg


View attachment babies2.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

another question is what could have eaten this leaf? I am using neem oil,dishsoap, water mix to ward off intruders..... 

View attachment eaten.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome to "The Passion" Bud88. First I would say good job on them so far. As far as growing multiple plants together as you have, it is not good to do that simply because MJ is a high energy plant that will compete with its brothers and sisters for the light. What you end up with is one plant that is stronger and bigger than the other and it strangles out the smaller plant. However, the fight also weakens the larger plant so that it doesn't do as good as it could.

However, that is not devastating and an end all situation. You should not try to separate them at this point because the roots quickly entangle when grown together, and that would damage them severely when you try to tear them apart. You are better off to just let them grow as they are. I personally would top them so that they don't get quite as tall but then again I prefer shorter plants (topping is not necessary). But once they reach sexual maturity and you are able to tell if they are male or female, then you can kill the weaker one if both are female, or kill the male by just snipping it off at the soil level. Just continue to feed them good AFTER you have made the "cull".

I believe you said that you are growing them outside, I hope they are not too smelly as that can draw unwanted attention. Not sure what could be chewing on the leaves but that looks more like animal than bug chewing. If it continues, get some (5-6)halapenos that are very ffresh and boil them in a small amount of water with a couple drops of dish soap until they have turned to mush. Remove the water to a spray bottle and spray that on the vegging plants to prevent most critters from chewing on them.

So what soil are you using for the kids? Are you actively feeding them anything?


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

Soil is fox farm that I got from my buddy, added some organic potting soil to what was in the pots and mixed thoroughly....fertilizer....I was going to use Fox Farm products but when I went to the grow store they were out of them for soil and wouldnt get a new shipment for a week and I was already late fertilizing so the guy at the grow store asked me a few questions and then said to use Medi-One 4-3-3. I am on a budget at the moment but once I switch my luck inside I will use what the experienced growers here recommend. 

The guy at the grow store recommended the Medi-One because of my budget and said i can use this throughout the grow instead of having to purchase separate nutrients.....I assume that going this way will not produce the results of using different nutrients at different stages but seeing as the seeds came from my friend and I dont know how many if any females I will end up with I went this route.....

I did top these earlier in their growth but havent in two weeks.....do you suggest I top again?

thanks on the heads up on the critters!!!! My friend who grows in the woods went to check his the other day and the critters did all 16 plants in!!

how much smell will I get once they start to bloom? right now its just a little when we have a breeze....my neighbors on both sides of me are cool so I am not too worried.......


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

i have read different thinks on different sites....what do you recommend for watering cycles as well as feeding schedules? 

The babies arent as green as they were earlier?? concern?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2014)

i have not grown outside since i was a kid back in the early 80's but it looks like your plants are happy. keep reading and you will get a better feel for how your plants are coming along. all i can say is that home grown if you listen to folks with experience will blow away any thing you have bought from a non-grower. great hobby and i think i read you are in massachusetts so you might want to look into getting your doctors recommendation to make it 'legal'. it is pricey but the folks that are doing the recommendations are pretty helpful as far as letting you know what qualifies. and a lot qualifies... like almost anything... then you can grow 10 or 12 plants and have 10 oz's on hand. too much for normal humans to smoke anyway. good luck, bud!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2014)

The soil and nutrients are fine for now. I haven't heard of the nutrients that you have but they should do ok for vegging.

With growing MJ, it is a little different than growing anything else as MJ is a high energy plant that has very specific needs for getting optimal growth and yield. Growing outside is quite different than growing inside and my experience is with inside growing. I would suspect that your friend lost his to deer as they will eat young MJ plants. The pepper juice should help prevent that though ffor you. I would apply it every week or after a rain.

I saw that you have them in buckets, You may already know this but you want excellent drainage in those buckets so that there is no water standing in the bottoms of them or the plants will quickly drown from a lack of oxygen at the roots. That may be why they don't look as happy since the rain. Also, for plants grown in pots, you will need to get some dolomite lime to add to the soil if you haven't done so already. It is best to do it before you set your plants so that the lime is equally dispersed throughout the soil.

The lack of lime in the natural soil may also be the reason for the plant looking more pale. The lime helps to balance the pH of the soil to around 6.7 while supplying much needed Calcium and Magnesium for the plants to stay strong and green. You can still add it to the top of the soil, called "top dressing" (you may already know this). I would say to add about 1/4 cup of lime to the top of the soil and then use a fork or stick to mix it into the soil some so that it can dissolve into the soil when you water them. You don't want to add too much at a time as it can burn the plants in higher concentrations, so you will have to go back over time and add more.

I would recommend that you buy a TDS meter when you get a chance as they are handy to have when you do your own feeding of the plants. Or you can stick to "organic feeding" if you don't want to do the chemical feeding and having to monitor the pH and TDS. The TDS is the amount or concentration of chemicals in a solution. In the US it is typically measured in "parts-per-million" but you can also use the European measure of EC (electrical conductivity). The pH is very important for growing MJ, but is not as critical when growing with "organics" as you involve other things like lime and microbes which maintain the pH and do the feeding of the plants for you.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2014)

I am sure others will pipe in with information that I have forgot to mention but for watering plants in pots of soil, it is very important to work out a wet/dry cycle as MJ needs a lot of oxygen in the soil. What most people do is either stick their finger down into the soil and feel the amount of moisture and water when it begins to "feel" dry, or they pick up the pot when they know it is dry and then after watering so that they are able to tell by the weight of it. Eventually, iff you grow long enough, you will learn to recognize when the plants are thirsty and/or hungry just by the way they look. People will say "MJ will tell you what it wants and when". That is true but it takes a while of growing to learn the language.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2014)

Hushpuppy has it covered, everything I was going to write has been said. You are in very good hands here Bud.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

you guys rock!!!  the plants are in 4 gallon pots with multiple drains at the base....when watered the water runs out and i assume that is what i want? i had slight down curling of some leaves which i thought was from too much watering.....
do you all suggest I switch from the MEDI-ONE 4-3-3 to something else for flowering?providing I dont end up with all males...lol...that would suck!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2014)

I like to have my plants on those plastic plant saucers. i water till it runs out into the saucer. The plants always drink up what is left fairly quickly. If there is water in the saucer after 30 minutes, toss it out. I never have to do that.

If you already have that then use it. I am not familiar with that. I just googled it and it sounds fabulous... So yay!. Enjoy this grow...it is a great hobby or obsession.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 21, 2014)

I read somewhere that you should err on the side of caution and go with half of the recommended amounts of fertilizer? Whats everyones opinion? I have been going a little light with the fertilizer so far and figure I should start seeing some signs of the bloom beginning in about 2 1/2 weeks or so.

If it says 30ml/gallon during flowering should I go for it?

or cut that back?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 21, 2014)

you should really get yourself a ph and ec meters that way you can be sure everything is right where it needs to be


----------



## bud88 (Jul 22, 2014)

im sure there are a million places to purchase these at all different prices.....

what do I really need? With and without bells and whistles....lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2014)

i bought a tds meter(like an ec meter) but wound up not even using it. i think they are more important for hydroponics. i made mistakes. like over feeding and under feeding. i am not sure about outside but i know i had better results when i built up from about 1/4 of the recommended dose of nutes to occasionally full strength. outside they may need more if the rain/soil isn't providing what they need. like rosebud said, it is an obsession. enjoy the heck out of it. post pics and ask questions. start a journal and ask people for input. listen to the people who have journals that show plants that look awesome. there is more than one way to grow great weed so some advice may be contradictory but both may be true under certain conditions. i look forward to growing vicariously through you for a while as i am flush with weed and can't justify to my wife another crop for a while...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2014)

oh and when people tell you you have a couple more weeks until harvest, listen. i harvested too early on too many plants and paid the price in terms of potentcy, flavor and yield.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 22, 2014)

my favorite

hxxps://www.getbluelab.com/ph-pen


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

should I be worried? 

View attachment #2.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I did as HP advised and sprinkled dolomite lime(1/4 cup) onto the soil before I watered(about a quart) on Tuesday....


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

a few more pics......larger leaves seem weak, some yellowing and tip curl....also noticing red lines in stems..... 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment leaf curl.jpg


View attachment red lines.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

this is the top view where everything looks good........from the beginning these plants were never a dark green..... 

View attachment top view.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2014)

Dark green coloration isn't always a good thing. Sometimes that is a sign of too much Nitrogen.  MJ in veg can vary in greeness, seen it myself many a time, don't sweat it unless there's serious yellowing at the top of the plant. 

Rootbound plants get a lil peaked yellow on the bottom leaves due to deficiency. You can transplant if that happens (if the plant is still producing leaf vs. bud) if you haven't already, it won't hurt them at this stage of its life.


eace: and* mojo*,


7greeneyes


p.s. Your plants look really happy right now.  :aok:


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Im more concerned with the brown edges and most of the newer bottom growth is really slow and most of it dies off? I have been seeing some lower leaves die off as well...........

Should I be concerned with the tip curl and the few brown spots I am seeing? 
Maybe I am overthinking it...........
according to the fertilizer schedule I should feed them tomorrow but I am a bit hesitant because of the various little symptoms I am seeing...
l


----------



## bud88 (Jul 25, 2014)

almost forgot....where they are gets a ton of direct sun but now that they are getting bigger I would like to camouflage them by putting them near some fern and other plantlife in the yard, however the area I am talking about gets about half the amount of sunlight.
Is this a problem?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2014)

I would go ahead and give them a light feeding. My plant outdoors is in mostly shade but she gets  intense sun when she gets it. She stretched a lot because of shade, but I think it will be ok. If she goes all leggy and pale, move her back to the sun. I don't know where you live, so don' t know how hot you get.  Mine gets about 3 hours of sun at noon and some more late in the day until it sets.  Green mojo.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 26, 2014)

gave them a good watering yesterday and like I mentioned planned on fertilizing today.....until I looked at a couple of the yellowing leaves and saw this...... 

View attachment brown spots.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_161317 (1).jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am starting to think that even though I am growing organic, I should get a soil test kit and or ph meter so that I know what is really going on instead of guessing...........I have seen test kits on Amazon that say they test the N,C, M, P, of the soil??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2014)

i am not an expert by any means but maybe calcium or magnesium deficient? i think a lot of folks use epsom salts for that.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

Old fogey nailed it....Cal/Mag deficiency...I would treat...

If you try and treat with egg shells or something like that, in the soil...it may take too long too take affect....I would grab some Cal/Mag....I use General Organics Cal Mg+.....or Nutri Plus Cal/Mag.

Good luck!


----------



## bud88 (Jul 27, 2014)

they look better after the feeding last night......I erred on the side of caution and only used half the recommended amount of fertilizer and after seeing what the feeding did I wish I had given it the full amount......Areas that were starting to yellow on top are now light green again!! The Cal/Mag is going to have to wait till Friday................Hopefully they wont show any new issues between now and then!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 27, 2014)

This being an organic grow should not use a synthetic calmag additive but rather he should use Dolomite lime or an organic calmag additive. This type of lime will buffer the pH to proper levels for organic soil grows, and it supplies both calcium and Magnesium to the plants. For organics the Dolomite lime is the better choice.

I don't believe he is experiencing a bad Magnesium or calcium deficiency at this point. The spots and necrosis appear to be only on the lower leaves and are random at this point. A true deficiency will present with a growing pattern that more uniformly affects a segment of the plant. We also have to consider that these plants are being raised outside where they are more subject to the elements of nature. I am more inclined to believe at this point that the plants are a little underfed and slightly deficient in several elements as well as needing a better functioning microbe herd.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 28, 2014)

Like was said....if you treat a Cal/Mag diff through the soil...it will be ridiculous by the time you get a handle on it.... Everyone understands that there is very, very little Cal/Mag in rainwater.....right?


----------



## Fredoboi141 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow. I want to start growing but being on here makes me realize I need some major help & information. Keep growin every one. I will try to catch up!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 28, 2014)

Rain water definitely isn't always the best water to use. That is why it can be more tricky to grow in containers outside than in the ground. You try to control what goes into the enclosed environment of the pot of soil but then nature continuously throws you curve balls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2014)

Fredoboi141 said:


> Wow. I want to start growing but being on here makes me realize I need some major help & information. Keep growin every one. I will try to catch up!


 
 The more you know, the better your chances of a successful grow.  There truly is a whole lot more to it than throwing seeds in the ground and waiting for bud.  You are a step ahead when you realize right off the bat that it does take knowledge and study to grow this wonderful plant.


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread is awesome!  My dad is currently growing outdoors and he has being asking questions left and right.  Outdoor growing is much different than indoor.  

I've been taking notes

Thank you,


----------



## bud88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, 
I have been feeding my three babies quite often as thats what they needed...

This is how this one repaid me!!!!  Now I am down to two!!!! 

View attachment oh balls!!.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jul 31, 2014)

sorry for the lousy picture but they are definitely balls!!!!! :evil:

I should have known....it was looking like it would be my biggest producer!!!!


----------



## bud88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks to some guidance here my two plants are looking much happier!!! They are leaning towards being girls but only time will tell.... 

View attachment looking happy.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am happy to say that my two plants are girls and seem to be very happy now.
 With the guidance of some awesome people here I now have my soil happy also...When i transplanted I used Happy Frog with Espoma Plant Tone and a little 
Garden Lime....they are now receiving Botanicare Bloom for Soil every watering and I have given them some molasses in the mix. I have ordered some Flower Tone which I will add also in a week or so.
 I see what everyone talks about when they say it becomes an obsession!!!! 

View attachment happygirls.jpg


View attachment preflowers.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 11, 2014)

They look good Bud.:fly:


----------



## jingo (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking real good.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks peeps....I almost wish I had more time for them to veg now that I have them happy,  but I am betting that they will be fully flowering my the end of next week...So far this has been an awesome(awwwwsum from where I come from...lol. thats for Warrior if he sees this) learning experience and has been a refreshing addition to my life as well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2014)

That is why this place is The Marijuana Passion  I can now assuredly welcome you to your new addiction. People who say smoking pot is addictive have never grown MJ. Growing is the real addiction


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

*Hi Bud ...what does this mean "They are leaning towards being girls  ...." surly sex is derived at conception or are you of the believe that feeding or treating them in some way ensures they are male or female..?*


----------



## bud88 (Aug 13, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Hi Bud ...what does this mean "They are leaning towards being girls  ...." surly sex is derived at conception or are you of the believe that feeding or treating them in some way ensures they are male or female..?*[/QUOTE
> 
> I meant they were showing no male traits at that time.....I had one plant that overnight popped nanner's everywhere......


----------



## bud88 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> That is why this place is The Marijuana Passion  I can now assuredly welcome you to your new addiction. People who say smoking pot is addictive have never grown MJ. Growing is the real addiction




And I have you to thank for the obsession as well as the health of my plants!!!!


  I am thankful that I have found this passion! It has given me something to take the place of the hobbies I am no longer physically able to do!!! Believe me I have been having a tough time dealing with that!!

  Not only will I produce my own medicine, but I will feel the joy and satisfaction of the accomplishment.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Its going to be a long 7-8 weeks but looking happy..... 

View attachment last hour of light today.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 20, 2014)

She is definitely looking happy


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2014)

looking good bud!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2014)

but check out what they could have been just updated my grow. But next year u should do much better 1st year is always a huge learning experience!!


----------



## bud88 (Aug 26, 2014)

I did some pruning of the bottom of my plants yesterday. Its surprising how much growth there is that gets little if any sunlight... 

View attachment bottom up pruning.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Aug 26, 2014)

They are about a week and a half into flowering...here's a shot of the top. I was running out of daylight I had all day to take pics and I chose to do it as it was getting dark......:doh: 

View attachment 9days (2).jpg


----------



## bud88 (Aug 26, 2014)

This thread has turned into my grow journal...never thought I would have a journal of my firstt ever attempt.  With informative help and a lot of questions it 
has become very rewarding to this point! 


I am currently feeding them Botanicare Bloom every watering. They have been needing water twice a week and I have been alternating between the Botanicare Bloom and an aerated mix of the Bloom, Espoma Flower Tone and Blackstrap molasses ... They seem to be liking it.... I will snap a couple more pics tomorrow...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 26, 2014)

looking good bud!


----------



## bud88 (Aug 26, 2014)

thx KB! Looking at them I kick myself in the tail that I hadnt visited here before they were originally transplanted from small cups. I wouldnt have made the blunder of putting two plants in one pot!!! I am pretty sure I substantially hurt the yield of the two.  But they are healthy and have plenty of room in the 15 gallon pot...


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking good bud :48:


----------



## bud88 (Aug 27, 2014)

two more pics.....flowering nicely so far.... 

View attachment 827.jpg


View attachment 8271.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Aug 31, 2014)

Its amazing how thirsty the girls have become since they started to flower......they are drinking up 3 gallons every 3 days. I have about a quart of run off that tests between 5.8 and 6.2 PH depending on if they are getting just the bloom nutes or my brew of bloom nutes, Flower Tone and molasses......Guess that means my soil is happy also:clap:. Before they started to flower I would water/feed every 4th day and at times could have waited a 5th....


----------



## bud88 (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel like crying!!!!! Everything was going to smooth!!! So what has happened leaves me really pissed off because it didnt have to happen!!! 

I heard a loud bang and when I went out on the deck I found the awning had fallen right on top of my girls!!! I guess I am lucky that it only damaged one stalk but that stalk was going to have a cola between 8-10" long..... the stalk isnt severed completely but it was  almost at 90 degrees.....Can I try and save it by taping it up? and tying it to a stake or will that stress the rest of the plant? 
   A little curve would have been ok but this is like a no hitter!!!!!

not sure if you can see it in the pic my phone camera isnt that good with the green light.... 

View attachment broken.jpg


View attachment tape.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 3, 2014)

i broke a branch almost clear through supercropping once. taped it up like you did there. the buds on that branch wound up the same as the rest of the plant. i lst my plants so i don't have a main cola so it might be a little different but i think you shold be fine.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

If it happens the way I'm reading it, you've inevitably "super cropped" your plant. If (and should) it recover, it will create a "knuckle" in that broken spot, heal harder than it was, and nutes will SURGE through that point. You potentially made it produce more.. on accident. Pretty cool huh? lol


That's the optimistic side...

Pessimistic side ... you're screwed dude!  lol


----------



## bud88 (Sep 6, 2014)

A little update....Although I gave it a valiant effort, taping up the broken stalk didnt save it. The following morning it was completely wilted and some leaves the tips were dry...so rather than chance it stressing the rest of the plant I cut it off... It seems like the mishap hasn't affected the rest of the plant as both of them are very happy...I will get some pictures tomorrow,


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry it didn't work, but it will probably have some advantages.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2014)

sorry the emergency surgery didn't save the bud but as an fyi - if you dry it and smoke it, you will experience a really racy buzz. i have always tried to cull the small buds from under the scrog canopy to let the plant concentrate its energy on the top buds(i have an ounce or so jarred up for a rainy day). the smoke is not as tasty as the final product but it is an interesting alternative buzz. i think the clear trichs of immature buds are all thc so it is so not couch lock material. almost speedy...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

Bummer that it didn't work.  I have been amazed over the years at the ability of cannabis to heal broken branches.  The buds are so small that I doubt that they can contain much, if any, cannabinoids.  However you might as well try drying and smoking, but don't really expect much.  The trichs of immature buds are just starting to get resin glands and immature plants do not get you high.  Even shorter flowering strains taken 5-6 weeks into flowering will lack potency.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 7, 2014)

I threw it away.....it was only 2 1/2 weeks into flowering....

Pics in the afternoon sun..... 

View attachment 3wks.jpg


View attachment 3wks1.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking nice dude. Always lose a branch or two to something. Dont let it get ya down. Looking happy


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking real good.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thx Ston, and Rose....I am starting to watch the weather here...starting to get cool way too fast here.....being new I dont know what MJ can and cant handle....The cool temps I assume are fine providing its dry.....but with moisture it could present a problem...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

When it is cool at night and warm in the day time and moisture is a good time to watch for mildew and mold or bud rot...  Just keep your eye on them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2014)

Although the plant can take conditions down near freezing without dying, when the temps drop below 60, the plant slows down and displays very little growth.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 12, 2014)

SPLINT METHOD     hey bro the next time you break a branch,trust me you will,take a piece of pipe cleaner and cut to about 3 in. and then tape it up.....I break them from time to time and this will save your branch,you can use the pipe cleaners to position sagging lower branches to upper branches also.....peace
:joint:


----------



## bud88 (Sep 12, 2014)

meetmrfist2 said:


> SPLINT METHOD     hey bro the next time you break a branch,trust me you will,take a piece of pipe cleaner and cut to about 3 in. and then tape it up.....I break them from time to time and this will save your branch,you can use the pipe cleaners to position sagging lower branches to upper branches also.....peace
> :joint:




Thanks for the tip!! I will try a little harder to save the branch next time....I probably didnt give it enough of a chance....Thats ok because they are doing great!!! Starting to get to the point where you have to watch out for the dreaded Bud thieves....It would take a big set to try and snatch them from me right off my deck but then you have to realize that there is a lot of value in what we grow. Now that I have my tent I may start bringing them in at night for two reasons. Its getting really damp at night and also I know they are safe from thieves. I wont be using the tent for a few more weeks so why not put it to use.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 13, 2014)

any recent pics, bud?


----------



## bud88 (Sep 13, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> any recent pics, bud?



I'll take a few tomorrow....I brought them in for the night....I was warned by a neighbor that he saw some kids hanging around really late last night. I figure its just a little more work to bring them in at night to insure I dont lose them. Its a shame you have to worry about someone possibly snatching away what you worked all summer for but that is just the nature of the world these days.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2014)

i hope things work out well for you, bud. i know my most nervous times are always when i get close to reaping time. if i was growing outside it would be even worse. is it possible for you to put the plants in your tent inside? t5 bulbs are cheap($7-8 per bulb - i think you are probably close to worms way stores as i think they are in rhode island)). others on here would be better qualified to say if it is possible to finish some outdoor plants inside but 'kids hanging around' would prompt me to try to finish inside...


----------



## bud88 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a 4' 8 bulb T5 in my tent but am trying to keep them in the sunshine as much as possible but damn it got down below 50* last night..Glad i brought them inside.....here are some pics i took a few minutes ago.... 

View attachment 914.jpg


View attachment 9141.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Outdoors I leave em outdoors they have been their all their life plus I like the purple color it turns the buds sometimes I have left a snow white go to November and it got down to 40 somenights and ill tell u that was some frosty tasty stuff jmo


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh just another thing its been dipping down to the mid 50s hear im not worried at all plants like it u got to think nature I think natural it would get cooler and cooler ever night but again just my opinion nature man lol :48:


----------



## bud88 (Sep 14, 2014)

more worried about having someone come in and cut them and run.....which would be ballsy but fairly easy.....I have a church parking lot behind my yard that someone could easily walk through the bushes and onto my deck without me knowing....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2014)

very healthy looking. good job!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Word i got ya gotta be safe good luck on the finish bud :48:


----------



## bud88 (Sep 19, 2014)

A few pics while looking at the girls under green light tonight...one of them is a bit blurry but it shows how she is packing on weight.... 

View attachment bud 1.jpg


View attachment bud 2.jpg


View attachment bud 3.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Sep 19, 2014)

Found this critter walking on a leaf....Is this a threat? it looked like an inch worm but slightly bigger and all white... 

View attachment worm.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Might be a bud worm but idk i usually find em in the bud not on leaves prob just a reg caterpillar. .. and yes they are looking good and packing on some weight ... hey we wear pming back and forth earlier i forgot to say since ur using organic nutrients i wouldn't stop nutrients untill a week before harvest flush 3 times ur good the stuff i use is semi organic and i use it up to a week before harvest flush twice with molasses then the last one i do a slow flush i try to use double the containers so i do  10 gal of water for my 5 gal plants and as much as i can for my tote plants :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh and after the last flush i let them go a day or 2 after the last flush then chop em a


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

No worms....get rid of it.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 24, 2014)

My nephew was over and took a few pics for me. My phone doesnt take very good pictures....The first one I took mid day....the rest were taken after I brought them in for the night..They are getting closer but still probably a week a way... 

View attachment A.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140923_232108131.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140923_232152792.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140923_232239892.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Sep 24, 2014)

one more......  :48: 

View attachment IMG_20140923_232213138.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2014)

very nice, dense looking bud, bud


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking nice Bud 88! Very fun stuff.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Coming along nicely Bud.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 24, 2014)

here are a couple of pics I took thru the loupe... thinking it might be time......im no good with percentages.....but i would prefer middle of the road effects....not sure if there is a way of zooming without saving the image to your own computer? 

View attachment IMG_20140924_241042625_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140924_242609475_HDR.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2014)

:clap:


:yay: looking great there, bud88.

Be Safe Stay stoned


7greeneyes:stoned:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2014)

it is kind of hard to see if there are any amber trichs in the picture. are most of the trichs 'cloudy'? in my limited experience though, every single time i have thought it was about time, all the advice i received was to wait another week or two. the one plant that i took it to the point where advice was to chop it had the biggest yield (6 oz's vs her sister was 4 oz's)and the most potent smoke. if you can wait, you should probably give them another week or so. the plants look pretty vigorous at this point too.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking good their bud I'd say 7 to 10 days keep watching them tricks :48:


----------



## bud88 (Sep 25, 2014)

A more careful look showed quite a bit of amber on the very top of the plants so I opted to stagger the harvest and see where I get the most potent bud. I took some of the top buds and they are trimmed and drying in a wardrobe that has very good ventilation. 
Here is a pic of a bud that I trimmed...and my plants after I took the top... 

View attachment IMG_20140924_175826749.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140925_181157.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Right on Bud , best part of the grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2014)

nice looking bud, bud! 



bud88 said:


> A more careful look showed quite a bit of amber on the very top of the plants so I opted to stagger the harvest and see where I get the most potent bud. I took some of the top buds and they are trimmed and drying in a wardrobe that has very good ventilation.
> Here is a pic of a bud that I trimmed...and my plants after I took the top...


----------



## bud88 (Sep 26, 2014)

thx guys....things are happening so quickly that I figured I would post a pic of what is going on....
 I was gifted a half a dozen clones unexpectedly and I had thrown an Afghan Kush auto seed in some soil... I have 2 Girl Scout Cookies, 2 Strawberry Cough and 1 Chem Dog(lost a GSC and CD because the guy who cloned these wasnt experienced)
 So I now have my indoor grow started a month earlier than expected....lol... These are under a 4' 8 bulb T5 in a 4 x 4 x 80 tent....
 So much for the Satori and Blueberry OG grow...will have to wait a few months.... 

View attachment indoor1.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 26, 2014)

Slow down friend, those buds are not done yet....They are still building and holding white calyxes, and haven't even started to harden off (build little nodules) yet.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Slow down friend, those buds are not done yet....They are still building and holding white calyxes, and haven't even started to harden off (build little nodules) yet.




Explanation of what you said?  I was checking trichomes and finding 10%-15% of them were amber. I am under the impression that @ 30% you will get pretty heavy couch lock? So I took 6 buds that were at 10-15% to avoid too much CL. 
   I clipped a few sugar leaves on the bottom of the plants today and checked trichomes and they are all cloudy and a few amber trichs...thinking mid week on them?


----------



## bud88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is the pic of the top of my plant harvest (forgive the picture quality. I had to edit the pic to add some light)One of these I posted individually earlier. I am hoping for a slightly uplifting and cerebral high from these . These were taken 9/24.

 I chose to take another branch today. There were a few sugar leaves showing some PM and rather than chance it getting to the buds I cut it..... 
I watered the rest of the plants today with some ripe additive from Botanicare, If the trichomes will cooperate I would like to let the rest of the two plants go until Friday. We will see..... 

View attachment firsttake.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Buds look good from here man.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like some nice nugs bud!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks good man


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2014)

i am sure your closet is smelling awesome right about now


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats Bud88. How nice is it to have your own smoke.. Happy for you.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks to everyone!! If not for this site and some of the peeps here, those buds would not look like that.  Special thanks goes out to Hushpuppy...:48:
Now to patiently wait until its ready to sample....

Your 100% right Rose....It feels awesome knowing that I grew my own smoke!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2014)

Hushpuppy is an asset to this community, we are very fortunate to have him!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2014)

Smoking your own grown herb is a great feeling. Especially the first time!!! Some spritual type ish! Hahah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Smoking your own grown herb is a great feeling. Especially the first time!!! Some spritual type ish! Hahah



Truer words have never been spoken :aok:


----------



## bud88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Truer words have never been spoken :aok:



You are so right!!! 

I had a bud that had fallen off the branch when trimming that dried a lot faster than the rest of it is....I was out of bud so I said why not....I put it in the grinder and it broke up better than I expected. It being not completely ready....
rolled it up and..... Wow!!! I was pretty baked....took my hand and arm pain away....didnt make me sleepy, but I was on the computer at the time and I couldnt type to save my life!!! LMAO.....Kind of like what Ston-loc was saying about not being able to trim!!!!
   I cant wait until this bud is properly cured!!! Its going to knock the socks off of anything I could buy! :48: :hubba::holysheep:
To know that my research and efforts helped create this bud is an amazing feeling!


----------



## MR1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Success


----------



## bud88 (Sep 29, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Success




Absolutely!!! Again thanks to all of you for the amazing flowers I have grown....
and think....its only the beginning!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Absolutely!!! Again thanks to all of you for the amazing flowers I have grown....
> and think....its only the beginning!!!!




*Sigh* I remember that feeling. 

Hold on to it. It's the start of something beautiful! :aok:


----------



## bud88 (Oct 3, 2014)

First to start the cure...a little better than 3 oz... 

View attachment firstcure.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 3, 2014)

Beautiful sight! :aok:


----------



## Fredoboi141 (Oct 3, 2014)

Enjoy My Brother!&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bud88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Beautiful sight! :aok:



It SURE is DGF!!!! I had to slow down a bit today though....checked my jars and I had to much moisture so I had to take everything out of the jars for a while......Drying/Curing is a huge learning experience....It seemed as if the buds were ready to go into the jars but I guess the couple of humid days we had here changed things....Would rather it take longer than make a mistake and end up with moldy bud!!!!   I might be thinking differently if I didnt have any smoke but I was fortunate enough to have my first compassion center experience today.  It almost feels wrong to be able to in and legally purchase bud! Its not often that you get to pick and choose either!!  
 Time to burn some Purple Wreck......:48:


----------



## bud88 (Oct 4, 2014)

The rest of the two girls are showing mostly cloudy but not much amber as of last night.....I think the cooler temps we had slowed them down a bit....It was in the mid 40's for two nights....after that I brought them indoors in the room with my veg tent.....temp @ 74 degrees....naybe Sunday if we get the sun as forecasted.......


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

Harvested the rest of my two plants 10/4....I ran into some Boytris. Was really surprised because the plants were always out of the rain and brought inside at night with a fan on them.....The last week was very humid so I assume that was the cause....
 The Boytris was only in the two largest buds of the harvest. / In all I had to get rid of 30 grams of wet bud....I think in the future I will remove the center stems from the really large buds...Seem to be holding a ton of moisture and my part of the world harvest time can be fairly humid.  

It was a great learning experience and very rewarding in the end!! I know have the passion!!! Next year I plan on planting 2 or 3 directly in the ground after vegging inside for 3-4 weeks....

sorry for the weird sized pictures.....not sure what happened 

View attachment boytris.jpg


View attachment finalharvest2014.jpg


----------

